# cheapest computer ever?



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

am looking to make the CHEAPEST computer ever? maybe not ever but cheap anyhow, anyone have links from newegg to make one thats atleast 150 dollars or cheaper? the ONLY thing this computer will do is surf the web, thats it, the cheapest i could make was 219 dollars, no keyboard, mouse, monitor, speakers


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post the hardware, preferably with links, you have selected for $219.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can't build a cheaper box then Dell or Compaq.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> You can't build a cheaper box then Dell or Compaq.


Very true and you get what you pay for! :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

post your links for 219.00 computer

I can do that off ebay for some very stale stuff ? & used


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> You can't build a cheaper box then Dell or Compaq.


Especially if you want Windows OS. If the user can use Linux, you can beat them.


----------



## marco23p (Oct 10, 2010)

if you are really desprete you should go back to the dark ages with a very cheap windows 2000 pc..... nah

but really $200? I would be afraid to use that, it may crash and burn to the ground. if you just want to surf the web I have seen some android tablets that are cheap, not good if you want to run games or such, but for the web it should work pretty well. Point is if you want something that works you are going to need to dish out some money


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Actually,

You can get a dell optiplex for 100$ on ebay that'll surf the net just fine. Dell made a zillion optiplex's for idustiral or work environments that are now just bulk computers on ebay.

optiplex items - Get great deals on PC Desktops, 25 GB or more items on eBay.com!


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Not only that but people throw away computers all the time that are brand new because of viruses. Cruise a collage campus sometime on garbage day and pick up a few freebee easy fix machines.


----------



## montiaro (Jul 21, 2008)

i dont have the links because i made the computer real quick and deleted the notepad i had of it, i was wondering if yal had links to a cheaper one, i can remake it and post it in a little bit but i might just get one from ebay, as long as its new


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Take your pick:

Newegg.com - PCs & Laptops,Desktop PCs,$100 - $200

As has been said, I cannot build a computer as cheap as Dell or HP. Then again, I don't want to build a computer as cheap as Dell or HP.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

gcavan said:


> Take your pick:
> 
> Newegg.com - PCs & Laptops,Desktop PCs,$100 - $200
> 
> As has been said, I cannot build a computer as cheap as Dell or HP. Then again, I don't want to build a computer as cheap as Dell or HP.


Exactly you can build a better PC then Dell but not a cheaper one.


----------

